# Pinnacle Archery LLC/Custom Bowstrings looking for shooters.



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

Good to finally be here selling our products on Archerytalk! Looking for some serious shooters to give my string sets a whirl. I am also working on carbon rod stabilizers and I do paracord wrist slings bino slings and finger slings as well. Pm me if your interested but I will let you know right now I do expect a decent archery resume and a list of all sponsers past and present please! Lots of pics as well as reviews of my sets on my facebook page, all contact info present in my signature, thanks a bunch!


----------



## tihsllub (Apr 9, 2014)

I would love to give your strings a run through. I shoot a black ops insanity CPX. I shoot a red cock and 2 fluoro green hen fletches on Victory VForce arrows.


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you shoot any competition or just hunt and shoot for fun? Either way its all good with me I just like to know!



tihsllub said:


> I would love to give your strings a run through. I shoot a black ops insanity CPX. I shoot a red cock and 2 fluoro green hen fletches on Victory VForce arrows.


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

Those are some wicked strings on that supra max!!!


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, those are Jereme Spilkers, he is a local shooter of mine. It is just two colors layed up as a four color set, looks pretty cool like they are all twisted up!


StringStalker said:


> Those are some wicked strings on that supra max!!!


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

ttt for the day!


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump for the day!


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

Still looking for shooting staff for 2015...Strings, paracord products and carbon rod stabilizers!


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

One of our carbon rod prototypes, I will have more pics and info on these soon! We will have hunting and target versions available!








8 different styles of paracord slings and the best finger slings out there that I have seen! Bino straps as well!


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

This is what an archery sling should look like on your bow, standing up and out of the way for quick and easy access without having to fight your hand in and our of it.


----------



## pinnaclearchery (Aug 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

pm sent.


----------

